# paint creek 8/9/11



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Decided to take a trip and fish the paint this morning, first time fishing it seemed like the water may have been up a little bit. Fished near Dutton, silver bell, and tienken rds. not even a bump.. I was fishing panther martins and chunks of crawlers. If someone could point me in the right direction I'll appreciate the help greatly. Going to be back down thursday weather permitting. Thanks for your input Nick


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I haven't fished the creek in awhile due to a project I've been working on. The last time I was down there (Sunday) the creek did seem that it was still a little high. I really wanted to get out my fly rod but I needed to take pictures for my project. Another day, another time.

I'm glad to hear you got out to fish. It's too bad that you didn't get into any fish though. As a word of caution, be sure to double check the fishing regulations before you head back out. The section from Gunn Rd down to Tienken Rd is now artificials only. Your Panther Martins work fine but I would hate to see you get a ticket for using crawlers in that section. 

Good luck on your next time out. Hopefully you will get into some fish.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Im sorry yes I read the regulations I didnt use the crawlers that low. It was north of gunn rd that i tried the crawlers at adams road area.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

The last time I fished Paint Creek was last tuesday and wednesday. The water was high then too because of recent rain but not quite as high as it now. I posted a report titled "another paint creek report". I'm planning on going later this week and this weekend.

Wait a few days for the water to go down and clear up. Personally, I prefer fishing Paint Creek when it's a little high (as long as it's clear) but it should be stained for a few days. Check the USGS website and wait for it to get below 60 cfs. If it's higher, it will still be fishable but not ideal.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks troutmaster, yes the water definitly had color to it. I apprciate the water level website also thanks Nick


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Me and a few friends have been having a blast chasing the carp that are in the creek. This last week or so they haven't been biting though, might have to actually get out the trout rod and give her a try.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Went again today fished up closer to lake orion. Had another rough day, between a buddy and myself we managed three creek chubs :SHOCKED:. Then went to the Clinton and caught one 14" large mouth. Guess you guys are right the paint creek is not for beginner trout hunters lol


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

I went out yesterday and only landed three little guys. One brown and two rainbows. I hooked a few nicer ones but I couldn't keep them on with my crushed barbs. I also hooked and lost the biggest rainbow I've seen in Paint Creek. I estimated it at 14 inches but it jumped and threw my fly out with a few head shakes. I'm going back out today and I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

I went out again today and only managed two rainbows however, one I measured was 13". I once again got many strikes but they were more swipes than takes. I moved a BIG brown from under a log using an olive wooly bugger that looked to be 16+ inches. Of course, this fish also only rolled on my fly. I got some definitive strikes but many fish just wouldn't commit.

I haven't been able to make it to my favorite section in a while because of warm water (a few weeks ago) and now high water making wading there difficult. Once I make it back there, I hope to get more fish to the net.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Sounds more like a fly fishing body of water, for those of you that dont fly fish it what are your techniques? We tried casting panther martins up and down stream, f5 rapalas up and down stream. we tried fishing log jams and holes but only seen two trout which seemed strange. Any help guys is truly appreciated.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

When I was younger we fished Paint Creek in Lake Orion quite a bit. Initially we just used leaf worms, but for some reason we started using minnows. I caught my biggest brown out of there on them. Only thing is they're a pain in the **** to carry around with you etc. I'd bet they'd do alright in some of the deeper holes though...

Something I've been wondering about, is where have all the creek chubs gone? There's still one spot I see them in, but there are nowhere near the numbers there used to be. I understand this is a strange thing to be concerned about. Used to be able to catch a few and then use them for Pike bait. Never did it more then once or twice a season, or took more then tenish, so I don't think it could've been my fault.


----------



## TheSage (May 8, 2008)

I fished the Paint early this morning. Got 2 12" Browns, 1 14" Brown and a 15" Rainbow. The Browns were taken on Yozuri's and the Rainbow on a Rebel Crawdad. I lost a couple bigger Browns in my favorite hole between Tiek and Dutton but one hopped off when it shook up top and the other underwater.


----------



## TheSage (May 8, 2008)

Caught a 14" Brown and a 10" Bass and a couple chubs and blue gills. Today was a really ****** day. Not too many hits at all.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

The last time I was out, I only landed one 9" brown trout. I hooked some nicer fish but I just had trouble keeping the fish on (crushed barbs). I still haven't been to my favorite section in well over a month due to slightly warm water. The last time I was there, I landed 18 trout with many being 12". I'm planning on going there this weekend with the cooler weather and I'll post a report if I go.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

18 trout in one day sounds pretty preductive to me.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah that was by far my best day on Paint Creek for the three years I have been fishing it. That section that I fished that day is by far my favorite and has a good population of trout. The biggest trout I have caught in that section was only 14" but there are a lot there 10"-12" and are not very picky because this section is not fished often.


----------

